# Plan to raise ASGARD II



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

A plan to raise ASGARD II the Irish sail training ship which sank off the French Coast is to be presented to the Irish Government before Christmas. It would appear that a plan, the costs of which would be covered by the Insurance pay out, has been received from a salvage company.

For full story see *here* just scroll down to third news item COISTE AN ASGARD.

Chris.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you very much for pointing this item out Santos, it was just yesterday that it crossed my mind if there was any further news on this. There was also an ad for a book 'An Unsung Hero' about Tom Crean, which I can highly recommend. He accompanied Ernest Shackleton on his incredible journey.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

If anyone is interested there is a petition to the Irish Government to raise the Asgard as soon as possible before it is too late. I have signed it and hope that many people here will do also.

Please find the petition *HERE* just scroll right down the list to where you sign. Please sign it before its too late for her salvage.

Chris.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Have signed it, and I hope they do listen to the comments.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Source Irish Independent
Cost issues condemn Asgard II to remain in its watery grave

Sunday February 08 2009

The national sail training vessel Asgard II is to remain in its watery grave in the Bay of Biscay off the coast of France after it sank mysteriously last September.

The brigantine will not now be salvaged, and instead efforts are likely to focus on identifying a replacement vessel. Sources close to the vessel's management committee, Coiste An Asgard, have told the Sunday Independent that the committee decided unanimously to make a recommendation to Defence Minister Willie O'Dea not to raise the vessel, mainly on grounds of the cost involved.

However, it is understood that Mr O'Dea has not yet received the report.

The news will come as a blow to the many seafaring interests who had called for the ship to be salvaged and rebuilt. However, although the vessel was insured for €3.8m with salvage costs around €2m, the cost of rebuilding the vessel with the craftsmanship skills and labour involved was thought to be prohibitive.

It's also thought that the long period in which she lay underwater during the winter may have contributed substantially to the cost of rebuilding the Asgard II.

The ship was on a cruise from Falmouth in the UK to La Rochelle in France when it sank 20 miles off the French coast. There were five crew members and 20 trainees on board at the time but they were all safely evacuated.

The decision to abandon the vessel and take to the liferafts was taken by ship's captain Colm Newport, who was praised for his actions. The crew and trainees were taken by the French Coastguard to a nearby island.

An underwater inspection of the ship took place in October which indicated that the ship was upright and largely intact.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you for the update Samuel J, sad news indeed. I can't quite say amen to Asgard II just yet though, and still hope this decsion will be reviewed.


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Oh no. I like you can't quite accept this just yet. I have to question why such a delay after the insurers announced last year she could in fact be salvaged. 
Very happy memories of my ten days onboard in 1990.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Simon Coveney TD, a sailor and Fine Gael front bencher has added his voice to the Raise Asgard campaign but fears the worst for the brigantine, lost in French waters five months ago. *"It looks like the Government is getting ready to write her off and pocket the insurance money, he told afloat.ie*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Latest - Source Irish Times
"MINISTER FOR Defence Willie O’Dea has been advised to commission the building of a replica Asgard II for the national sail training programme.

The Minister has been advised to leave the existing wooden-built brigantine on the seabed off northwest France, and to build a steel replacement on safety and cost grounds.

The recommendations have been made by Coiste an Asgard, the committee which manages the sail training programme on behalf of the Department of Defence.

The committee commissioned an initial survey of the vessel last September, several weeks after it sank some 22km (13½ miles) west of Belle-Ile while en route to La Rochelle.

All 25 crew and trainees were evacuated safely to life rafts when the ship began taking in water in the early hours of September 11th. They were picked up by the French rescue services, and the 27-year-old brigantine sank several hours later.

The initial survey showed that the ship was sitting upright and in good condition in some 83m of water. Images showed damage to one of its planks which may have been consistent with a collision.

Mr O’Dea was urged to commission a salvage operation before winter closed in on the Bay of Biscay. The vessel was insured for €3.8 million.

Although tenders were sought from three salvage firms, no decision was taken before Christmas and a second survey was then sought by Coiste an Asgard. In January the ship’s master, Capt Colm Newport, expressed confidence that the vessel was in good enough condition to be raised.

However, bad weather prevented use of the remotely operated vehicle to film the hull during the second survey, although a depth sounder image confirmed the vessel was still on the seabed.

Coiste an Asgard now believes that the insurance money would best be spent on building a steel replacement, given that the cost of salvage could be €2 million and weather dependent. It is understood that the committee also believes that the cost of restoration after salvage could be prohibitive, and prospective trainees might not wish to sail on a ship that had already sunk.

Some sail training organisations prefer to rely on steel vessels for safety reasons, and because of the cost of maintaining wooden ships.

Speaking on the issue in the Dáil last week, Mr O’Dea said that, “we must apply hard logic in making these decisions; one cannot make a decision based on emotion”.

He added that there were “a number of difficulties with the [proposed] salvage operation”."


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

samuel j said:


> ... Some sail training organisations prefer to rely on steel vessels for safety reasons, and because of the cost of maintaining wooden ships. ...


Someone should tell them that whatever material is used there are inherrant problems/expenses with all; steel, wood, concrete, fibreglass.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

For the latest on Asgard II http://www.afloat.ie/


----------



## ei6jf (Aug 29, 2006)

Mmmh!.....maybe I'm overly cynical but I'll be very surprised if there's any replacement vessel within the next ten years.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't think you are being overly cynical there.... realist I reckon.... **** um anyway..


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

ei6jf said:


> Mmmh!.....maybe I'm overly cynical but I'll be very surprised if there's any replacement vessel within the next ten years.
> 
> Mark


I tend to agree with you and Samuel J - pity though.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Well the salvage of the ASGARD II is finally off - See ISS *HERE* Scroll down to first Item for February 25th. (Sad)

Now there was a rumour some months ago and I say again only a rumour that the STA Tall Ships Trust might be selling off one of their brigs, so as to support the new fleet of Challengers that they have recently aquired.

Might it be possible that this could be the new ASGARD III. The Irish Government would be purchasing an already proved vessel, steel hulled and built specifically for the task in hand - its just a thought. (Smoke) 

Chris.


----------



## ei6jf (Aug 29, 2006)

Sadly, the Irish Government couldn't afford to buy a ship in a bottle right now.  

I suspect whatever they get from the insurers will be sidetracked to some other current expenditure.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

And that would be a very very small bottle.....:sweat:


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

According to the STA site today, Prince William is up for sale!

The reason seems to be that the STA want to push their new 22m "Challenger" boats.

Seems a bit extreme but and sad to say the least.

McC


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Interesting development.. http://www.ybw.com/auto/newsdesk/20090203094057ymnews.html


----------

